# Another Sram road/mtnbike parts mix



## Gumba (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm converting my road bike 3x9 to a flat bar using doubletap. From what I've read, to stay with a 9 speed I use mtn bike derailleurs and cassette. I plan on using the x9 derailleurs. 
Do I use a mtn bike crankset, or can I use a roadbike crank set. 
thanks.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

If the amount of cable pull from your mtb and road shifters are the same, which you can find out here, you should be fine using what you have. Unless you want lower gearing, your road crank will still be OK.

https://www.sram.com/sram/road/technologies/exact-actuation#sm.000015qf17kwtqeiawzu15n8ha9x2


----------



## Gumba (Jun 10, 2017)

harryman said:


> If the amount of cable pull from your mtb and road shifters are the same, which you can find out here, you should be fine using what you have. Unless you want lower gearing, your road crank will still be OK.
> 
> https://www.sram.com/sram/road/technologies/exact-actuation#sm.000015qf17kwtqeiawzu15n8ha9x2


Thanks for the link.


----------

